
Nasa Study Reproduces Origins of Life on Ocean Floor - rbanffy
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/jpl/nasa-study-reproduces-origins-of-life-on-ocean-floor
======
gus_massa
Title of the research paper: " _Redox and pH gradients drive amino acid
synthesis in iron oxyhydroxide mineral systems_ "

This looks like an interesting result about another posible way for the
formation of the amino acids pre life. The formation of the amino acids is an
important step, and there are a few alternatives, and IIUC we still don't know
which one is the most important alternative.

Anyway, the formation of the amino acids is only a small initial step, so the
title of the press release " _Nasa Study Reproduces Origins of Life on Ocean
Floor_ " is an exaggeration.

It's hard to pick a good alternative title following the guidelines, but my
out-of-guideline alternative is: " _Nasa study reproduces abiotic synthesis of
amino acid in ancient ocean floor_ "

